# Roboti >  Minirobots (nepabeigts)

## Vinchi

Pirms kādien 3 gadiem bija doma taisīt mazu robotu, iesāku bet kaut kā interese man par šo lietu nav tik lielia un nepabeidzu  :: 
Šaubos vai arī turpināšu vismas šādā izpildījumā jo tolaik pat normālu PCB uztaisīt nepartu.
Tad nu šeit zemāk būs bildes.

Salodēju te kopā PIC16F84, L293, Kvarca rezonatoru ar iebūvētiem kondiķiem un 2x Nokia 3310 vibrozvana motori  :: 

Kā rāmi izmantoju veca maiņkondensātora korpusu.

----------


## malacis

Nu, ja tu to uzprogrammētu par sumo-botu, tad tas varētu pretinieku paņemt uz izbrīnu (vai arī pretinieks vispār to nepamanītu)   ::

----------


## GuntisK

A kā viņam ar barošanu?

----------


## Vinchi

Kā barošanu biju plānojis izmantot 2x litija baterijas tādas kā ir automašīnas puiltīs.

----------


## karloslv

Nav slikti  ::  Varbūt robotikas sacensībās tomēr jāievieš nanosumo kategorija, lai Tev būtu interese robotu pabeigt?

----------


## Andrejs

Smuks verķis! Ko nepabeidzi? Vai vismaz kustās?
Bet nanosumo nederēs. Pēc bildes izmēri ir lielāki par 25x25x25




> tolaik pat normālu PCB uztaisīt nepartu


 šādam aparātam tā nu gan nav problēma  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Robotu taisīšana taču nav maizes darbs tāpēc laika tam atliek pamaz.

Nu vispār mainīšu konstrukciju gandrīz par 360 grādiem.
Sacensībās gan nevēlos piedalīties.

Varbūt kāds var ieteikt mazas jaudas H-tiltu SMD izmērā negribās lipināt kopā SMD traņus tiltam  ::

----------


## karloslv

uj, mazjaudīgo smd motoru draiveru ir pilns. sevišķi daudz to ir argusā, jo laikam pieprasīta manta, labojot sadzīves elektroniku. pameklē pēc "motor driver".

----------

